# Getting Started With Libraries



## kd.hebbes (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm sure you guys have gotten this a lot on here so if there is another thread that I haven't found that answers this question my apologies. I know the Emmett Cooke book is a great resource and I just started reading it. 

My question is should I work on my chops before attempting to contact libraries with my material? https://soundcloud.com/mikehebbes is my soundcloud if you have the time. From what I've read about libraries this is maybe not ideal in terms of content but I can produce stuff of this quality and would be able to make it more music editor friendly. 

And would it be a bad idea to send this to the more established Libraries? Should I maybe start with less popular libraries? 

Any advice or links to threads of a similar nature would be great.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi there Michael.

There's imho good news and bad news here. 

Let me put you straight on terms like established and less popular. There's really no such thing. It's all about DISTRIBUTION. That's the key to it all. Distribution. So the distributors are the key factor when it comes down to the music editors placing your music. You (or more specifically your library) has to have good worldwide distribution. All the names are out there for everyone to see. It's about what suits your business plan best imo.

I mean, if you think about it in your terms, who would want to place anything that's deigned as 'less popular'? :(

Re: your 4 tracks. Good news is that they sound good. They have a well produced sound. Bad news imho is that libraries are awash with this kind of angsty, serious, fairly slow moving/paced music. Very difficult to get a lot of placements with minor key angst when you bear in mind that we're talking a lot of voice overs here, especially when libraries are awash with this style.

It's not always about the music. It's about the mood. Do you have any happy, upbeat stuff that says _'positive, optimistic and upbeat'_ to a music editor? I'm not talking about this ghastly so called corporate stuff that RF libraries put out for the local dentists or hairdressers videos. Slightly more intuitive and academic than that if possible. That's not to say that it's all crap compared to exclusive libraries because there's good and bad everywhere. Anyway. it's not really about that. It's about what they want, in album format generally, _at the time_.

If you were to put these 4 tracks of yours and their style to the library I work for just for instance, they would turn them down in a second. Not because they're no good (they are good!) but because you would be overlapping composers they already have, that do this style in spades. And a lot of the libraries out there will have them too. It's always easier to write minor key angst, than it is to get a good upbeat major key vibe going for some reason. If you can't do upbeat major key stuff, I would suggest going more neutral (a bit like your 2nd track for example). Think of all the sports etc programmes either TV or radio where they have music under the talking. It's generally mostly upbeat major key stuff. Or neutral minimal/repetitive.

This of course, is based on PRO libraries that are dealing in Rights Managed material that is registered with say BMI, PRS etc. and where you might also be looking at Mechanicals to be included.

Royalty Free is an entirely different game and not something I know much about. That requires a different mind set afaik.

Good luck! )


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Oct 19, 2015)

I think maybe its its not so much major key rather than minor, but more about the tracks having drive and momentum and pulse. Just my thoughts, not talking from experience.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 19, 2015)

Michael, 

as someone who does library - I had a listen. I have to concur it's good news, bad news. Yes, your tracks are good, however they don't really seem like library. Of all the brief's I've seen this year, I don't think what you've got there would fit any of them, well maybe "Respite" with a bit of work. Can I ask though, are these tracks you've written specifically to pitch at libraries, or are these tracks you have left over from other projects ?


----------



## kd.hebbes (Oct 19, 2015)

Baron Greuner: Thats a good call I should maybe listen to what is already in libraries and see if I can fit a niche that isn't as widely represented. Thanks for the insight into how libraries operate!

D Salzenberg: I'll definitely try my hand at some stuff with drive.

Doctor Nine: You're right on the money these are literally extra tracks from projects that didn't end up being used. 
I think I may just have to spend a little time looking at what libraries need. 

As always guys thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 19, 2015)

kd.hebbes said:


> Baron Greuner: Thats a good call I should maybe listen to what is already in libraries and see if I can fit a niche that isn't as widely represented. Thanks for the insight into how libraries operate!



Yes doctornine is on the money and he also noticed your second track is the closest to what I was trying to convey. 

It's very difficult to convey because trying to explain what is required on an internet forum is very difficult to me. 

But in summing, try to think in terms of albums. Albums have a theme running through them. Helps you as a writer, helps the distributor to label the package and helps the music editors having not to wade through a ton of stuff that is all over the place.

If you PM me or one of the others here, I am sure they will give you some links to listen to.

And don't get involved in all this library propaganda that's somehow got out there with this 'some libraries are better than others' stuff. Of course some libraries are better than others. But what that means is they are better at distribution mostly. Not that they are purveyors of better suited music necessarily. In my experience I have not noticed that as yet.

My Tunesat count for the last 2 weeks is about 187 detections worldwide as of today. My library is nowhere near as big yet as some. And some of these writers probably get massive detections daily, worldwide. One of the important aspects to me is 'do the library you are with pay mechanicals?' I would check all that kind of thing closely


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 19, 2015)

Michael, you are to be congratulated on your willingness to allow us all to hear what you're up to. I can't help noticing a few active members around here these days who seem to have opinions and advice on anything and everything musical but never publish examples of their work to back up their supposed experience.
Observation and curiosity just keep getting the better of me. 

Ray


----------



## doctornine (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, library tends to get sneered at on this forum, but there is definitely a certain skill to writing it - you need to have something musically interesting, but not too intrusive, that can work in lots of different contexts.

If you want to PM me, feel free. You can check out some of my most recent work on my sound cloud page, the link to which you'll find in my sig.


----------

